# 20 years ago today



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day sweet girl ! So glad you got your Daddy hooked on Goldens 
Wish I would have known you were you were out here in California.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> Wish I would have known you were you were out here in California.


To bad we did not know you back then. Had the tent in the car, one heck of a adventure.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

What year were you in Calif.???


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

nine tee ninety two.


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

I love that you honor and remember so clearly your first golden Deardra. I know that while I look ahead to having another golden in my life, my first golden, Buddy, will always be that special boy who set the mark so high, and made me fall head over for this amazing breed. I know that I will never forget him, so special to hear how you still love her so.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Hope Steve doesn't mind, I am posting the link to the story of his beautiful girl.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...idge/78544-10-years-past-always-my-heart.html


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a beautiful girl, beautiful story. You were so lucky to have found each other. Happy gotcha day sweet girl, hope you are enjoying Tucker.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

You meeting your girl in that way was Fate - and reading your tribute to your girl Deardra had a blessed life after such a sad start. She will always watch you and others that walk in her pawprints.

Play hard, sleep softly Deardra


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Happy Gotcha day+1 Deardra.:smooch:
Thanks for bringing such love and compassion to your Dad and helping him find his next two golden loves to help and cherish.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

How wonderful, you love and remember your goldens,


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

She's snuggled close in your heart.:smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Gotcha day Deardra! 

In looking back it's been almost 21 years our first golden graced our lives. He was just the sweetest boy, and now we only see golden.:smooch:


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Happy gotcha day to Deardra.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy Gotcha Day, Deardra! Such a beautiful girl and story!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Gotcha Day Deadra, you were such a beautiful girl with a wonderful, endearing spirit.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh Steve, so sorry I missed Deardra's Gotcha Day. She sounds like she was the Ultimate Golden Girl. I am sure she is a special angel up there watching over you and Fiona.

Got my first golden girl Shammy in September of 1973!!!! for a wedding present! Those first golden loves are very very special. They addicted us to the breed.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy gotcha day sweet Deardra. Your paw prints are all over your dad's heart. 



GoldenCamper said:


> Just maybe you were reincarnated in her for all I know. How I have prayed to have you back. A part of you sure does shine through her.


I hope one day when I have another golden it is going to be Buddy's soul coming back.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*



GoldenCamper said:


> My first Golden came into my life. Happy gotcha day Deardra, you changed my life for the better, I am forever grateful and miss you every day.
> 
> You were by far the most graceful, mellow, well behaved dog on this planet. You were called "old school" by the vet and a "evolved spirit" by the local pastor. You would have excelled as a therapy dog but I hogged you all to myself. Fiona follows in your footsteps now, she is a lot like you. In fact my friend caught me calling out your name to her yesterday. Tells you how much I think of you.
> 
> ...


Steve: What a beautiful thing your wrote about Deidra and I wouldn't doubt that she came back in Fiona!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you everyone for taking the time to reply. She was that one in a million. 

Best teacher I ever had.


----------

